# Arjac Rockfist any good?



## Ismael (Aug 5, 2010)

hi so i was wondering is Arjac really worth his points i mean he is pretty codtly for a elite choice but foe hammer seems devastating.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've used him several times and he aways performs well. He might not kill his entire point spread, but he rarely dies and is a huge fire magnet. In Annihilation games, he has never failed to gain 2 KPs (and he and his wolf gaurd only count as 1 because he isn't an IC! HAHA!)

I ran him as part of a Wolf Guard squad consisting of:
-Arjac Rockfist
-2x TH/SS termies
-Heavy Flamer Termie
-2x Wolf Guard /w Combi-Melta
-Drop Pod

EDIT: You can drop the TH/SS termies down to PF/SS to save points. I don't because i modeled THs on mine and am too cheap to buy extra :laugh:

I use his unit primarily to bust enemy troops off objectives or try to pop a medium armour vehicle as the situation demands. The combi-melta wolf guard usually pop their shot instantly then function as sacrificial wounds for the termies. Ideally, you want to drop within 6" of a full transport vehicle, or within 6" of a non-transport and 12" of an enemy squad.

Whatever vehicle you shoot at (short of AV14) will at minimum be royally messed up, and more than likely dead, so make sure they have something to assault afterwards.

DOUBLE EDIT!: The best way to decide would be to test him out yourself. Since he doesn't have a specific model, you can just kit out a particularly impressive TH/SS termie. If Arjac doesn't do it for you, then you just have a really cool looking regular termie lying around.


----------



## Ismael (Aug 5, 2010)

Used him today in my match he owns he took on kharn the betrayer 10 bezerkers and a possed squad and a rhino though he got help frm two other termiators but they only got 1 wound so.. Foehammer omg i can do nothing but itterally crush tanks with that


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Arjac would be best with Logan and a Long Fang squad in a drop pod, all of them having multi-melta. Relentless multi-melta podding in with split fire? Opponent has to tie that up in close combat. But Arjac and Logan is there to beat them back.

Perfect!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I find that Arjac Rockfist is better than any Wolf Lord build or unique character in close combat. Most of the HQs still have their uses, either for their powers or bonuses they give their unit/army, but for pure close combat power, you can't beat Arjac.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ismael said:


> Used him today in my match he owns he took on kharn the betrayer 10 bezerkers and a possed squad and a rhino though he got help frm two other termiators but they only got 1 wound so.. Foehammer omg i can do nothing but itterally crush tanks with that


That is an anomaly, they shouldnt have done that well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> That is an anomaly, they shouldnt have done that well.


Yeah, but some gamers seem to believe if a setup they have performs that well against all odds, it somehow makes them more likely to win with that setup. Sort of like the belief about rolling 1's out of dice.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

If red paint makes you go faster....believing in the foehammer can ward off 1's.

Totally kidding by the way.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I have never used him, not yet anyway, but I have seen him used by the only other SW player at my local GW. And he is devastating. I have seen his Arjac cut down Trygons, Hive Tryants, Beserkers and Calgar in cc and always getting his points back. I'm guessing he is quite good. A pity he has no model though.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to be using him for the first time in a tournamnet this weekend and although I have been put off by the cost and the fact that he is not an HQ choice in regards to his cost, I' going to run him with a pack of grey hunters in a Landraider. I'm covering him in my tactica at the moment but I have a few thoughts about him.

*Pros*

Not an Independent character so cannot be targeted in close combat.

Will count as scoring with the grey hunters.

Very good at taking down the big bad, statistically including shooting, if they get the jump on Memphiston, then old Meph goes down with only losing 3 or 4 hunters.

Optional Anti tank with a STR 10 AP 1 6 inch shot hitting on 2+

2 Wounds and has eternal Warrior.

*Cons*

Not an independent character which could be crucial at times with the option of detaching not there.

Not an HQ. For a huge points investment you would normally see this sort of chap in the HQ slot. Still shy of an HQ with this guy and admittedly if he were an HQ I would be tempted at leaving the Rune Priest at home.

Needs a land Raider or a drop pod. On foot is just not an option which leaves drop poding, with all its associated problems or going in a land raider and the investment that takes up. I favour the raider.

Must target and Independent character or Monstrous creature in close combat if possible. If fighting a nob Biker army he would be better employed at hitting the nobz as opposed to the Warboss to win by as many wounds as possible in the first round. Clever manoeuvring is required to avoid this kind of circumstance if you wish to hit the unit as opposed to the character.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't actually used him yet, but all the pros being listed makes him look better and better. I'm gonna have to jig my list a little to fit him in.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The big problem for him is his cost, at just shy of 200 points once you buy a Wolf Guard and upgrade him to Arjac. Foehammer is quite good but has a tiny range so he needs to be podded in really. He is good against IC's etc with his 5 Thunderhammer attacks on the charge. but then again for 200pts you'd expect him to be good.

Aramoro


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the logan multimelta squad with him in a pod is very good. I've seen them used vs. guard vet spam and they took out 2 manticores, a hydra, 2 chimeras and a vendetta in two turns. the other things in the army were firing at them so everything got up the field scot free...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only issue I have is his 2 wounds. I regularly get Plasma'd with Drop Pods from a guard players 3 LasPlas Leman Russes (15 S7 Ap2 Blasts) with an Inquisitor and Mystic nearby.

Admittedly, that's not as much an issue with few armies capable of putting that out and is obviously susceptible to hard counters, and is liable to change when the update occurs.

@ Above - how the fuck does that happen. You can destroy 4 units at most with the Split fire, and you've listed 6.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

@ Vaz

The only way i can think of to kill 6 vehicles in 2 turns involves two things:

1). Manticores in a squadron. Can they even be taken in a Squad? Im unfamiliar with Guard. Its the only way it makes sense though.

2). On the 2nd turn, Logan walked off and smashed something with his Combi-Powerfist (best way i can describe his Axe :laugh

3). Was a typo and he meant 3 turns. What would make much more sense.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Even if Manticores are Squadrons, that's 5 targets. And no, they can't.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

2 turns of shooting sorry. They drop, fire, kill 4 things, next turn of shooting only one melta guy left and arjac kill another one with his 6" range thingy so 2 taken out that turn. then everyone but Logan died but the other guys were close enough to support him then.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord Reevan said:


> 2 turns of shooting sorry. They drop, fire, kill 4 things, next turn of shooting only one melta guy left and arjac kill another one with his 6" range thingy so 2 taken out that turn. then everyone but Logan died but the other guys were close enough to support him then.


how did they drop and kill 4 things? you can only target two targets


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Long Fangs can only split their fire between 2 targets each turn, so 4 kills in 2 turns is max. Technically you could get 5 if you split Logan off on the 2nd turn and there was a vehicle in assault range for him to smash, but i highly doubt that would ever happen.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Bitch cheated then! I'm gonna have to have a word with him now...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Arjac doesn't cost that much, compared to a similarly equipped Wolf Lord, which is basically what he is. He has one less wound, but he's a buried character within the unit, has a 2+/3+ save, and is immune to instant death, meaning he'll probably survive longer than the rest of his unit.


----------



## Ismael (Aug 5, 2010)

e will survive ages longer...i got 3 termies with TH/SS they died after 2 rounds of combat arjac survived 6 turns


----------

